# IDL - Industrea Limited



## daaussie (23 October 2006)

IDL recently received a speeding ticket for high volume and price increase.
They then announced that their annual report specified a profit of $1.91m and forecast growth of $12.1m NPBT for end of financial year to 30th June 2007.
This seems like a solid little price buster for me at 18 cents. What do other investors think?


----------



## daaussie (24 October 2006)

i dont know why there is much talk about this stock, but i seen 28 million volume today and it travel up 1.5 cents to 19 cents. each previous day it went up slightly with huge volumes also. its growth and profit at such a price seem like an unbelievably undervalued stock to me. Does anyone else have any research or analysis of its potential.
It's what I would consider a penny stock which should be up towards $1 mark.


----------



## CanOz (24 October 2006)

daaussie said:
			
		

> i dont know why there is much talk about this stock, but i seen 28 million volume today and it travel up 1.5 cents to 19 cents. each previous day it went up slightly with huge volumes also. its growth and profit at such a price seem like an unbelievably undervalued stock to me. Does anyone else have any research or analysis of its potential.
> It's what I would consider a penny stock which should be up towards $1 mark.




According to Aspect, it only ranks below avg, for value. Below avg. for growth, and the lowest for income. Its PER is higher than the market and the sector at the moment. Not great Fundy's but would have made a great swing trade...may yet.  

Cheers,


----------



## daaussie (24 October 2006)

thanks for your downgrade. I never heard of your source. but i did notice it has gone to 20 cents now with a volume of 6 million!
 so i am happy with my buy into this!
not sure when to sell out, any opinion?


----------



## Alien (24 October 2006)

Wow over 60m shares changing hands today. 

Something must be happening with this stock. The forceast NPBT target seems steep considering their FY06 revenue was in the vicinity of only $10m.... 

Thoughts?



			
				daaussie said:
			
		

> thanks for your downgrade. I never heard of your source. but i did notice it has gone to 20 cents now with a volume of 6 million!
> so i am happy with my buy into this!
> not sure when to sell out, any opinion?


----------



## Royce (24 October 2006)

Recommended this stock when it was about 12 cents ...check out Gpo thread (  Changed its name from GPS online  to Industrea ) .......... or breakout alerts thread.

This stock could easily go to 50 cents.

Royce


----------



## clowboy (25 October 2006)

The market depth of this stock looks a bit dodgy to me today.

Granted I have not been paying that close of attention to it but have been following it a little over the last week.  Was the buy side at 19 cps so heavy yesterday.

It seemed to me that it was an error this morning but it has remained the same so not so sure now.

My market depth is showing over 300 buyers at 19cps for 15 mill shares

Does everyone get the same?


----------



## daaussie (27 October 2006)

well yesterday it jumped to 21.5 cents, I rebought some at 20cents, the sell depth is very weak now and the break point range of 20-21 cents is gone now.
So it may be a very good day today. I agree that this stock is undervalued and has leapt based on its profit and growth.
With the volumes question, you need professional trading software to see it, but there are xtraded huge volumes being bought, which I dont think are visible to the market, so this may explain your query.


----------



## Bullion (27 October 2006)

clowboy: Yes I am seeing the same thing. I thought it was a bit odd, but have been watching for a couple days now...


----------



## daaussie (27 October 2006)

what did you think of the ann, the due diligence went through and now their acquisition of PJ Berriman will steam ahead and be transacted in mid november.
i reckon this stock has a long way to go.


----------



## Royce (27 October 2006)

clowboy said:
			
		

> The market depth of this stock looks a bit dodgy to me today.
> 
> Granted I have not been paying that close of attention to it but have been following it a little over the last week.  Was the buy side at 19 cps so heavy yesterday.
> 
> ...




Rivkin report apparently very Positive about IDL....Most of those 350 buyers lined up at 19cents would be their readers.

Royce


----------



## brisand (28 October 2006)

This company has 483 million shares, so there are plenty to trade.


----------



## Sweet Synergy (30 October 2006)

Thanx Royce! .... I've been watching that huuuge number @0.19c and wondering??!!
Do you know if the Rivkin report advised of an exit price?


----------



## daaussie (2 November 2006)

IDL seems stuck at 20/20.5/21 cents.
Yesterday I saw a 1 million order which upon going through at 20cents.
However stock seems to have stopped momentum now.

Is anyone expecting this stock to rise further in short term?


----------



## joel123 (4 November 2006)

Gday lads

I am a big fan of IDL

Reckon IDL will rally again next week 

50 cents is not out of the question over the next 3 - 4 months or so

Joel


----------



## CanOz (4 November 2006)

joel123 said:
			
		

> Gday lads
> 
> I am a big fan of IDL
> 
> ...




Its just formed a nice bullish pennet perfect for a low risk entry and stop just below .18.  Now...where did i put those extra funds?  

Cheers,


----------



## joel123 (4 November 2006)

I agree, technicals look very good, great volume, uptrend, good depth 

Technicals supported by a great fundamental profile 

Answer re extra funds is clear...

Good luck...


----------



## moses (4 November 2006)

Agree the pattern looks good but who is buying? Fwiw, smart money pulled out on the 23/10/06 and is staying away. The SP is speculation, so watch out, it could go either way.


----------



## Royce (4 November 2006)

moses said:
			
		

> Agree the pattern looks good but who is buying? Fwiw, smart money pulled out on the 23/10/06 and is staying away. The SP is speculation, so watch out, it could go either way.




Have you looked at the buyers depth.....375 buyers at 19.5 cents...limited downside.....plenty of upside.

Royce


----------



## Royce (4 November 2006)

Royce said:
			
		

> Have you looked at the buyers depth.....375 buyers at 19.5 cents...limited downside.....plenty of upside.
> 
> Royce





Sorry ...should have added  wanting to buy 12 million shares .

can't see share price going under 19.5 cents

Royce


----------



## moses (4 November 2006)

Royce said:
			
		

> Have you looked at the buyers depth.....375 buyers at 19.5 cents...limited downside.....plenty of upside.
> 
> Royce




What I've looked at is this graph from the Inside Trader (assuming I can get the gif to download after 5 failed attempts!!!!) which shows the smart money has dropped out since 23/10/06 while the demand for the stock has risen raising the price. So yes, the buying demand is exceeding the supply, but apparently not by people who take it seriously enough to buy in heavily. This suggests that the price is rising on speculation. But you be the judge; beyond noting the negative relationship between a blue and a black line on a graph I don't really have an opinion.


----------



## joel123 (6 November 2006)

Gday Industreans 

Lets hope the buying resumes this morning

Ps there was a small write up in the Sunday paper (Sydney) about Industrea 

But nothing new 

Cheers 

JOEL


----------



## Sweet Synergy (6 November 2006)

Hi Moses,  would you mind explaining what u mean by "smart money" and how you came up with that date?  Thanks!

The depth seems to be looking just a little firmer tonight.  I'm still holding mine and waiting patiently to see what this consolidation does.  Hoping it's a pennant!


----------



## joel123 (7 November 2006)

A couple of big trades just went through… 

IDL is well placed to make a cut from all of the capital expenditure that is taking place in the mining sector… discuss.

Joel


----------



## moses (10 November 2006)

Smart money back in. I've joined them.


----------



## joel123 (10 November 2006)

Hey mate,

Was interested in what you mean by smart money

and how you determined that they were buying today

Cheers


PS I would love to see a Friday afternoon rally

JOEL


----------



## Caliente (10 November 2006)

moses + smart money


----------



## moses (10 November 2006)

joel123 said:
			
		

> Hey mate,
> 
> Was interested in what you mean by smart money
> 
> ...



if you have an account with the Inside Trader you can use their Nielsen Supply Demand Indicator (blue line) to watch selected stocks for changes in buyer demand charted against changes in price over a period of about 10 weeks. When demand changes prior to a corresponding change in price, that can be your time to profit.

The chart includes what they describe as a "Smart Money Indicator" (black line) which is a guide to when traders are investing more heavily than usual, that is, a high volume of shares per trade. This may be a good sign of confidence in a stock from big buyers who are either expert or may have some level of inside information.

On the 23rd the black line dropped sharply while volume rose, suggesting specualtion was driving up the price. Now that the price has stabilized around 0.195 the volume is dropping but the price is stable, and the volume per trade has risen again. This suggests that the smart money has accepted the new price and is buying again, and perhaps doing so very carefully to avoid another price rise and so attract the speculator scum like us.

But what would I know?

I don't. I'm just looking at some lines on a graph and answering your question as best I can. DYOR


----------



## joel123 (10 November 2006)

Thank You Kindly Mate

How accurate do you find that metric?

JOEL

Come on IDL were is my afternoon rally???


----------



## Karren (14 November 2006)

Market depth has been firming up nicely over the last couple of days, with most of the buys being positive.  (asks)  Could be close to breaking a nice consolidation.


----------



## moses (14 November 2006)

joel123 said:
			
		

> Thank You Kindly Mate
> 
> How accurate do you find that metric?
> 
> ...



Its not accurate, its just another indicator. I use it as an independant reality check for remarks made on this forum if I have any concerns about a buy.

btw, the indicator went sideways yesterday, so I sold my IDL shares for a 2% loss and bought (and sold) AIM today for a 20% profit. AIM jumped 40%, IDL didn't move, so that was the right decision.

Had the indicator strengthened I would have kept IDL and sold something else.


----------



## joel123 (16 November 2006)

Ok Lads

Seems like Industrea is strengthening again... 

Decent buying... depth looking good... 

Anyone going to the AGM tomorrow???


----------



## joel123 (20 November 2006)

IDL is starting to rally again...

Joel


----------



## joel123 (21 November 2006)

BREAKOUT!


----------



## Royce (21 November 2006)

Very strong buying last few days, could see 25 cents by Fri and 30 cents by year end.

Royce


----------



## joel123 (23 November 2006)

Gday, 

Good little performer this one

Depth has been building up nicely, seems to have consolidated above 20c

Good luck


----------



## joel123 (24 November 2006)

Royce said:
			
		

> Very strong buying last few days, could see 25 cents by Fri and 30 cents by year end.
> 
> Royce





Nice mate, lets hope she can finish the day at $0.25

Maybe some impressed brokers at Ords???

JOEL


----------



## Royce (24 November 2006)

joel123 said:
			
		

> Nice mate, lets hope she can finish the day at $0.25
> 
> Maybe some impressed brokers at Ords???
> 
> JOEL





Predicted Idl would finish at 25cents by Fri (today)  and 30 cents by year end.

Now believe price might hit 30 cents bty the end of next week.

Royce


----------



## joel123 (27 November 2006)

Oh, I see that the MD of IDL will giving a presentation in New York later next week...

I hope one of the US micro-cap fund managers likes the IDL story...

Joel


----------



## Crash (30 November 2006)

Some more info on that presentation here.


----------



## joel123 (1 December 2006)

Thanks Crash

I reckon the stock may attract some fresh buyers following the presentation

Good man.


----------



## joel123 (1 December 2006)

NICE ONE IDL!!! 

very very nice


----------



## Crash (1 December 2006)

Thought the response might be bigger to the announcement today on the China deal.  Hope things really get ramping on this later next week.


----------



## Crash (27 December 2006)

No current interest here then?


----------



## empireMG (28 December 2006)

I just brought in to IDL, new blood comming in at.29c this share should continue to grow just on the china speculation. Looking at the depth there is a little resistance to the .30c price mark, however once this is crossesed should see an easy gain towards .40c. Lets just hope the momentum keps the rise going once it fires upo again.


----------



## Crash (29 December 2006)

Dunno, they seem to be treading water.  Not sure what will spark them?  Speculative cash must be elsewhere.


----------



## Sir Burr (3 January 2007)

Crash said:
			
		

> Dunno, they seem to be treading water.  Not sure what will spark them?  Speculative cash must be elsewhere.




Bit of a spark today on very high volume! Hit 32c

No announcements either.   

SB


----------



## Jimmy001 (3 January 2007)

Hmm anyone getting in? Haven't heard any rumours of positive announcements but theres certainly some big parcels on the buy side...

Either way its FA doesn't look too bad on quick glance and its had steady growth.

Anyone else have any thoughts?


----------



## Royce (3 January 2007)

Jimmy001 said:
			
		

> Hmm anyone getting in? Haven't heard any rumours of positive announcements but theres certainly some big parcels on the buy side...
> 
> Either way its FA doesn't look too bad on quick glance and its had steady growth.
> 
> Anyone else have any thoughts?




Got in to IDL about 12 months ago at 6.5 cents and won't sell until shares hit at least $1.00.....future acquisitions will add to the bottom line and cause share price to increase.  In the right industry ( mining services ) and Looking very rosy for 2007.

Royce


----------



## Jimmy001 (3 January 2007)

Hopefully you're right... its made a few of the top lists for 07. $1 would suit me just fine


----------



## Dutchy3 (3 January 2007)

There is nothing holding this one back ... haven't a clue what the fundies are ... the TA is as positive as I've ever seen in a stock ...


----------



## Crash (4 January 2007)

I got in some years ago at 9c then again about a year later at about 2.5c, still holding the lot and hoping that dollar comes true!  They have turned the corner after a long period of not much happening.


----------



## Crash (16 January 2007)

Hope you are right Dave, that would suit me fine.  Touched 34c again today, hope it can keep breaking up.


----------



## Crash (9 February 2007)

Seems to be going nowhere, plenty of volume but in holding pattern between 32 and 35c, what is going to kick this along?

I hold.


----------



## Crash (13 February 2007)

Is all the volume coming from options being cashed in, how do I find this out?


----------



## Crash (14 February 2007)

Finally got past 35 and moving up, still plenty of action, anybody got an explanation on why?


----------



## x2rider (14 February 2007)

Hi crash

 Almost the perfect ascending triangle had been forming so the break was easy to predict. I am looking for a price target of 43c . this being a mirror image of previous resistance.

 cheers martin


----------



## powerkoala (14 February 2007)

maybe the contract with bhp in the last ann, makes this goes north.
resistance heavily at 37-38c..
once it breaks... 40c will be blue sky


----------



## petervan (16 February 2007)

this one hit .40cents today. volume just keeps growing.not much downside.


----------



## Royce (16 February 2007)

powerkoala said:
			
		

> maybe the contract with bhp in the last ann, makes this goes north.
> resistance heavily at 37-38c..
> once it breaks... 40c will be blue sky





Broken resistance and now heading into the mid 40's.

Royce


----------



## albi000 (17 February 2007)

Article in the Smart Investor and a new research report, the fundamentalist will have plenty of reading this weekend.

The Ord Minnett research paper only has a 'conservative' valuation of 44c, by highlights the potential for that to increase over the coming months.  At a close of 39c yesterday, 44c looks to be fast approaching.


----------



## albi000 (23 February 2007)

Net profit Before Tax up $7.4 million for six months to December 2006
Upgraded full year earnings guidance by $2.6 million to $14.9 Million

"INDUSTREA will continue to look for opportunities, both organically and through acquisitions, to persue and further accelerate growth"


----------



## Royce (23 February 2007)

albi000 said:
			
		

> Net profit Before Tax up $7.4 million for six months to December 2006
> Upgraded full year earnings guidance by $2.6 million to $14.9 Million
> 
> "INDUSTREA will continue to look for opportunities, both organically and through acquisitions, to persue and further accelerate growth"




Confirms by belief...This Co will be a standout in 2007 and 2008.

I'm fully loaded in this one...but will try to accumulate more over the next few months.

Royce


----------



## PestMaster (28 February 2007)

I bought in the initial gps-online float @ 40c... boy, have I waited a long time for this surge to happen


----------



## Crash (20 March 2007)

Back up to 41c high this morning.  Big numbers traded, lots of sellers coming in at market holding it back.  Big bank of buyers under 41c.

The director who sold $1.7million of shares at 36 cents on 13/3 will be kicking himself surely?


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (20 March 2007)

Crash said:
			
		

> Back up to 41c high this morning. Big numbers traded, lots of sellers coming in at market holding it back. Big bank of buyers under 41c.
> 
> The director who sold $1.7million of shares at 36 cents on 13/3 will be kicking himself surely?





Not as much as the minnows that bailed on the 28/2, at least the director offloaded into strength and at a premium considering market sentiment.

IDL has trended strongly over recent months and certainly since the spike in february, pushing highs ATM....recent price action confirms the positive fundamental sentiment of holders with a longer term view


----------



## tybutler (20 March 2007)

I like a few things about this company:

1. That it's aggressively expanding and re-defining itself;

2. That it's tied to some quality companies;

3. That it's in the mining sector.

Depending what your view is of point 3, this looks to be a good long-term hold.

Having said that, I'm in!

Ty.


----------



## Royce (20 March 2007)

tybutler said:
			
		

> I like a few things about this company:
> 
> 1. That it's aggressively expanding and re-defining itself;
> 
> ...




and an extremely smart CEO...who will take this Co to new heights.

bought a few more today.

Royce


----------



## Royce (20 March 2007)

albi000 said:
			
		

> Article in the Smart Investor and a new research report, the fundamentalist will have plenty of reading this weekend.
> 
> The Ord Minnett research paper only has a 'conservative' valuation of 44c, by highlights the potential for that to increase over the coming months.  At a close of 39c yesterday, 44c looks to be fast approaching.




Forgot to mention in my previous post, Ord Minnetts valuation has now  increased to 51cents and yes thats fast approaching.

Royce


----------



## Crash (23 March 2007)

51c now that would be nice, plenty getting a bargain today at .405 then.  I am a bit top heavy on these so I wont be buying any more myself for now.  Still big numbers of buyers waiting at 40c and 39.5c.


----------



## Crash (10 April 2007)

Seems to have gone into a long term holding pattern around 40c - dont see any upward indications - guess we are going to have to see positive results before anymore movements?


----------



## Royce (11 April 2007)

Yes has been in consolidation mode for a cuppler months...Can't be long now before the next positive announcement. 

Royce


----------



## Crash (16 April 2007)

Back at 43c now, good trading numbers returning here today.  Lots of buyers under 42.5.  Again no obvious driver for this?  Can it break free this time and continue moving up?


----------



## Royce (16 April 2007)

Finished on high ...looks like 50 cents is the next resistance.

Royce


----------



## Dutchy3 (16 April 2007)

Best looking chart I can see at the moment ... long way to go on this one


----------



## Crash (23 April 2007)

Nice start this morning to 46.5, lets hope we see some more improvement this week.


----------



## Crash (26 April 2007)

After such a stagnant period, really moving on now.  Have their been any articles/recommendations around this of late to bring in buyer interest?


----------



## trader (29 April 2007)

Crash said:


> After such a stagnant period, really moving on now.  Have their been any articles/recommendations around this of late to bring in buyer interest?




Quarterly should be out monday or tuesday, maybe this is the reason. I'am
expecting good results. This company could be another BKN.


----------



## Crash (30 April 2007)

Ok, cool.  Well there still seems to be plenty of buyer interest under 48c keeping this up.  Look forward to that announcement.


----------



## Crash (1 May 2007)

Nice announcement this morning about AMT signing up some more collision avoidance equipment contracts with a big miner.   No value provided though due to confidentiality.


----------



## abbonz (1 May 2007)

Yeah looks encouraging, are we likely to see any significant movement as a result?? ....or is that unlikely due to the contract confidentiality?


----------



## Crash (1 May 2007)

No significant movement, perhaps kept the price fairly steady on a day it may have dropped slightly otherwise.


----------



## windwalker (2 May 2007)

The collision avoidance system has to be a winner considering the mining scene, especially in WA, is still going strongly.


----------



## daaussie (7 May 2007)

Looks like a good week ahead for IDL. 

Nice support and good pickup today to 385 39 mark.

I wonder if it will get to 50 mark


----------



## Crash (14 May 2007)

3 Million buy orders for IDL at .475 and 1 million at .47, any idea whats driving that?  Anyone got any ideas, has stagnated a bit over the past couple of weeks?


----------



## daaussie (16 May 2007)

Yes I have seen those orders at 475, deep pocket investors stocking up.
makes me feel very assured, I am in at 48


----------



## Crash (16 May 2007)

It almost looked like it was deliberately wedged between the big buyers at .475 and the big sellers at .485.  Both sides slightly diluted after yesterday.


----------



## Crash (21 May 2007)

Gradually dropping back, at .43 this morning. Looks like this is being sold down, anyone know of anything driving this?


----------



## tdkx669 (21 May 2007)

I am really happy to see coming down bcoz that will do long term correction and start going up again. Look at MAH movement that stock did same kind of correction and now all time high.

cheers


----------



## Sprinter79 (23 May 2007)

They copped a buy trigger last night, so it will be interesting to see where they head from here. Been slow and steady today so far, not much action


----------



## abbonz (30 May 2007)

Encouraging announcement this morning with PJ Berriman awarded  a breakthrough contract in China. Hopefully this will give the share price a push in the right direction...??


----------



## Royce (30 May 2007)

Finally some goods news for IDL ...should lead to more future contracts in China....Last qtly was very disappointing, would  like to know if their full year profit estimates are still on track.

Royce


----------



## 123happy (31 May 2007)

Got shaken out as I dont quite like the chart for the last couple of weeks, and gut a feeling somebody is manipulating its share price, was moving up with almost a fixed angle. However it failed to keep the up trend at around 46-48c. Will be interesting to see what will happen during the next couple of months.


----------



## Crash (31 May 2007)

There does seem to be very big buy and sell numbers at times appearing like maninpulation.  Does anyone think this one is a takeover option?


----------



## daaussie (1 June 2007)

Hi yes, I have been watching this stock by the minute for the past 6 weeks since I bought in and yes there is a large investor at play here (in my opinion). I still hold. It's as if they were dropping the stock price on purpose, just prior to the marketplace announcement this time. Maybe so they could buy them at a lower price before that announcement.
If you see the stocks history, you'll note that there is a price dropper (maybe the same one), a few days prior to a good announcement i recall the same thing happened. 
So in theory, you buy when you see a drop of 5 cents over 1 week. Check charts yourself as you may see the substantial drop timed just before market announcement.

If you are a medium - long term investor, then you won't have a problem.


----------



## Sprinter79 (14 June 2007)

This one has died in the **** today...

Down 6% on the day. Buy side is very very thin, and it seems as if everyone is trying to offload for some reason. 

Now, where's that potential breakDOWN thread gone


----------



## Horace (14 June 2007)

Not sure what is going on but if you read Ords report the stock is undervalued with significant upside potential, yet the numbers are moving south despite a whole lot of promise.

I do like this one and will keep the faith, the report can be found

http://www.industrea.com.au/html/news/2007/Industrea2007_IDL Update Note 31052007.pdf

PS I don't know much about anything,


----------



## Crash (15 June 2007)

Announcement out - IDL secures $75 million acquisition warchest - with Cornell extending their line of credit to $50 million and NAB $20 million in addition to cash reserves and proceeds for Omniquant.  They have two likely candidates lined up. 

Hopefully bigger and better things to come for this baby.


----------



## Horace (15 June 2007)

Track record seems to indicate they know what they are doing, aquisition strategy is solid, large volumes traded, hopefully starts to track north now.


----------



## Royce (21 June 2007)

Crash said:


> Announcement out - IDL secures $75 million acquisition warchest - with Cornell extending their line of credit to $50 million and NAB $20 million in addition to cash reserves and proceeds for Omniquant.  They have two likely candidates lined up.
> 
> Hopefully bigger and better things to come for this baby.





Its taken a few days for investors to digest this news..Shares now heading  in the right direction..back up to 50 cents .

Royce


----------



## Horace (6 July 2007)

May need to wait until news of potential aquisition targets emerge. Still holding and looking long term with this.


----------



## Crash (6 July 2007)

Yep agree, a good acquisition could do wonders.  I seem to remember it looked like they might have a dividend in near future, any more word on that?


----------



## Horace (11 July 2007)

They are making money with reasonable EBIT, they have secured money for future growth and further aquisitions, I think they should reward the faithful.


----------



## Crash (13 July 2007)

I will be interested what people here, and the market think of the Quarterly report out today.


----------



## Crash (1 August 2007)

IDL announce new aquisition today.  10 million aquisition of company with more underground equip capabilities and seems like integration with other current businesses.


----------



## Horace (1 August 2007)

Not sure why the market has reacted this way, 3 cents down on what on the surface appears to be a sound aquisition with more to come. Have I missed something?


----------



## abbonz (8 August 2007)

daaussie said:


> Hi yes, I have been watching this stock by the minute for the past 6 weeks since I bought in and yes there is a large investor at play here (in my opinion). I still hold. It's as if they were dropping the stock price on purpose, just prior to the marketplace announcement this time. Maybe so they could buy them at a lower price before that announcement.
> If you see the stocks history, you'll note that there is a price dropper (maybe the same one), a few days prior to a good announcement i recall the same thing happened.
> So in theory, you buy when you see a drop of 5 cents over 1 week. Check charts yourself as you may see the substantial drop timed just before market announcement.
> 
> If you are a medium - long term investor, then you won't have a problem.




Being very new to investing in shares and in particular IDL, I was interested in this post a while back from 'daaussie'. Has anyone got any further comment or insight on the performance of this stock for the last 3-4months? Is it really just a matter of waiting for profit/end of year results?  As from my point of view the company appears to be on track with reg. announcements but without any real share price improvement? Maybe I am just being impatient??


----------



## imaginator (5 September 2007)

Whats up with this stock? 

Do u think its going higher?

Whats the trend now? Seems like sideways. Hope it will go up and break the last ceiling this time!


----------



## Crash (10 September 2007)

This one is bucking the general trend today, announcement of "break through" Russian contract.  I cant open pdf files at the moment so thats all I have seen of the announcement.


----------



## Crash (21 September 2007)

Large volume this morning and up to .47 for the first time in a long time.......can't see any announcements?  Anyone?


----------



## Dutchy3 (21 September 2007)

Yep ... away it goes again ... nice volume kick too ... what 60 -70 this time?

Spoke about this one a while ago as it was looking goods


----------



## imaginator (25 September 2007)

IDL at .49 today! 

Yay!

Do you think it will go up much further?

Any reason for it going up?


----------



## Crash (25 September 2007)

Buy side looks strong, sell side looks weak.  Might go for a little run, has been over 50.5 today.  I dont know what is driving this?


----------



## j4mesa (25 September 2007)

Yesterday I put a sell order @0.525 and I got purged this afternoon by ASX.
Does anyone know why ? It is not ex-div or any other ex-entitlement isn't it ?


----------



## j4mesa (25 September 2007)

Ah...
now I know the price action was driven by the EX-div which is on tomorrow
0.3 c....

Not bad for company with only price of 49.5 c


----------



## Crash (27 September 2007)

At 52.5 we are in record territory i believe today.  So what is pushing this along?  Surely not the piddling dividend?  I have asked before and I will ask again - is this one a takeover target?


----------



## Horace (27 September 2007)

Potential aquisition?????? they have $70M odd in the coffers. Whatever the reason hope it keeps going


----------



## danc (27 September 2007)

gees wots wrong with .03 cents frked on a .45cent share??? you must be a hard man. Better than BHP.
and blue sky today.


----------



## Crash (28 September 2007)

The share price is going well, and I am greatful there is a dividend at all - great sign.  But it is still pretty small say compared to AWB and CML who both had poor years and paid out about a 3.0% div yield - IDL's is about 0.6% div yield on current prices.  All I was saying is that the dividend doesnt seem a big enough carrot to affect the share price going up as much as it has.


----------



## danc (28 September 2007)

give us a break it is not a blue chip,no profit o6 up 800% to 16.5 mill 07 wot do you expect ,. ;;;50 per share???? gees


----------



## imaginator (12 October 2007)

IDL was a good buy. I bought it around 40c, held for about 1/2 year before it starts to go above 45c.

ANyway, anyone know why did it break the 50c mark? today 51.5 cents.


----------



## Crash (18 October 2007)

After struggling to make .50 for so long its nice to see 0.60 so soon after.  Good announcement today with a 2.2 million grant for the collision avoidance stuff.  Hopefully onward and upward.


----------



## abbonz (19 October 2007)

In response to your query imaginator, ive had this stock for about the same period as yourself, and have kept a close but un-informed on eye on it. I havent seen much in the way of discussion in this forum to explain the sudden price fluctuations (often positive) at times without any reporting and then other periods of positive reporting without any change in price at all. 

In saying this the company seems to doing all the right things and the price has eventually got round to reflecting this. So hard to say whether its more complicated than that..? Sure it probably is.


----------



## imaginator (31 October 2007)

abbonz said:


> In response to your query imaginator, ive had this stock for about the same period as yourself, and have kept a close but un-informed on eye on it. I havent seen much in the way of discussion in this forum to explain the sudden price fluctuations (often positive) at times without any reporting and then other periods of positive reporting without any change in price at all.
> 
> In saying this the company seems to doing all the right things and the price has eventually got round to reflecting this. So hard to say whether its more complicated than that..? Sure it probably is.




Im very happy with this stock. Am wondering if I should pick up more. 

Its 0.675 today.

ANyone selling yet?


----------



## abbonz (1 November 2007)

Considering the companys acquisition strategy and the fact it still has a large cash loan reserve (60 odd million) to call on for further acquistions, I def still see a lot more potential in this company and its share price.  I wont be selling just yet


----------



## Crash (14 November 2007)

At 0.725 on the back of a good AGM today.  A smart acquisition with the available cash could really propel this along now.  That dollar that someone was waving around a few months back just might be possible?


----------



## michael_selway (27 November 2007)

Crash said:


> At 0.725 on the back of a good AGM today.  A smart acquisition with the available cash could really propel this along now.  That dollar that someone was waving around a few months back just might be possible?




Hm its not bad

Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2007 2008 2009 2010 
EPS 3.1 2.9 3.4 4.3 
DPS 0.3 1.0 1.1 1.9 



> Business Description
> Industrea Ltd (IDL) (formerly GPS Online Limited (GPO)) is headquartered in Queensland, Australia and comprises a group of companies primarily involved in the provision of mining products & services, with diversified revenue streams arising from construction, asset management and engineering services. The company also acts as distributor for global mining suppliers Sandvik Voist Alpine (Scandinavia), Tagor (Poland) and is the Queensland and Northern Territory integration partner for US based National Instruments. Industrea group offices are also located in Sydney, the Hunter Valley, NSW and Beijing.
> 
> Company Strategy
> Industrea commits to continue growth in both domestically and international markets through continued strategic acquisitions, generic growth, international marketing and economies of scale. The company pursuit the growth strategy via a numbers of initiatives such as realignment of existing GPS Online structure to business unit model; align cost structure and top line revenue; acquisitions of businesses that are profitable and synergistic; integration of latest acquisitions onto single operational and financial platform; streamlining operational and customer service processes including self-help tutorials and automation. Industrea reported NPAT of $19.33m for the year ended 30 June 2007. Revenues from ordinary activities were $65.38m. Diluted EPS was 3.11 cents compared to 0.006 cents last year. The net operating cash inflow was $5.72m compared to an outflow of $59,000 in the pcp. The maiden final dividend declared was 0.30 cents. The results reflected organic growth with an expanding range of products and services, judicious acquisitions which are EPS positive, and growing export revenues with a heavy bias toward China have produced an exceptional year for Industrea. 45 per cent of revenue was derived from China and expects this dynamic market to be a continued growth engine for Industrea.


----------



## nahman (29 January 2008)

Bought in at .53, seems like today it finally recovered with big volume, IMO due for an ann soon hoefully some good news


----------



## nahman (29 February 2008)

Good announcement, cash flow positive acquisition, anyone else have this and any words on it?  Seems like it may go up in the future.


----------



## MRC & Co (9 March 2008)

I like this stock, especially at the moment.

Looks like it might be ready to go on a bit of a run technically.

Also, I think its undervalued fundamentally.

If I had any free cash at the moment, I would throw it in this direction!


----------



## Horace (21 March 2008)

http://www.industrea.com.au/html/news/2008/Industrea2008_UBS Investment Research.pdf

The UBS report on Industrea's website has a target price after the Huddy's aquisition of 80c, happy to stick this one out and keep accumulating at these prices, bargain IMHO


----------



## MRC & Co (21 March 2008)

Horace said:


> http://www.industrea.com.au/html/news/2008/Industrea2008_UBS Investment Research.pdf
> 
> The UBS report on Industrea's website has a target price after the Huddy's aquisition of 80c, happy to stick this one out and keep accumulating at these prices, bargain IMHO




Well, I find most broker price targets are way too high!  Sometimes double!

Watch out for a fall in global indicies, wont matter what this company does, it will still take a hit!  

If you want to accumulate at these prices, make sure you set stops!


----------



## BSD (22 March 2008)

MRC & Co said:


> Well, I find most broker price targets are way too high!  Sometimes double!
> 
> Watch out for a fall in global indicies, wont matter what this company does, it will still take a hit!
> 
> If you want to accumulate at these prices, make sure you set stops!




The problem with your analysis MRC is that IDL is not exposed to gold in any serious way. 

It obviously didn't rally with gold and as UBS note in their analysis, IDL is heavily weighted to coal, a booming commodity:

" Industrea's significant exposure to the coal mining industry places earnings at risk if a sustained fall in the underlying commodity price causes an industry
downturn. With Industrea’s management team committed to making further
acquisitions, there is also the risk that future acquisitions are less successful than  those previously made."

IDL is severely oversold and eventually as the earnings are delivered, the shareprice will follow. 

I would assume considering the level of appreciation in IDL's price in the bull market that it attracted many overleveraged punters who were there for momentum and not value. 

Shares are now simply changing hands from traders and punters to owners.


----------



## MRC & Co (22 March 2008)

BSD said:


> The problem with your analysis MRC is that IDL is not exposed to gold in any serious way.




Huh?  Where did I say anywhere in my analysis that IDL is exposed to gold?

Just because it is my avatar, does not mean I only buy into gold related stocks!


----------



## BSD (23 March 2008)

Sorry MRC.                                                              

I really need to get new glasses - global/gold, bloody hell.


----------



## MRC & Co (23 March 2008)

BSD said:


> Sorry MRC.
> 
> I really need to get new glasses - global/gold, bloody hell.




ha ha, I thought that may have been the word that got you.............honest mistake!  

Cheers and good luck!


----------



## MRC & Co (9 April 2008)

MRC & Co said:


> If I had any free cash at the moment, I would throw it in this direction!




God, making money off my other stocks at the moment, but wish I took my own advice here in preference to some of the other choices!

Too bad my $$ was so thinly spread!  You can never have enough at this time, with opportunities coming left, right and centre!


----------



## Trader52 (26 April 2008)

I have traded this one before and made good $.  It is now looking oversold.  I think it got hit from the Opes/Lift thing.  The broker also loves it.  I know several traders more experenced then me (not hard) buying big time.  The company is well run and exposed to the coal boom, which doesn't look like being over any time soon.  I have bough back in recently and may add more soon.

No reason it won't test previous highs if general market moves up.


----------



## Horace (23 May 2008)

I think if they keep winning business and celebrating the wins, the market sentiment should remain positive. Today s announcement was another good one. upward movement on a down day generally


----------



## Steve_QS (3 June 2008)

Been watching this stock recently it's still under preforming the market, but it's getting some great consolidation around the high 50cent mark. They keep announcing positive news but can't seem to be able to break into the 60's your thoughts on what it's going to take to get the interest back into this company? Also would be interesting to know if brokers are still shoving this stock down investor mouths...


----------



## Horace (6 June 2008)

If you have a look at the Ord report on the IDL website, they seem to be still very optimistic with regards IDL and a DCF valuation revised up to .93c


http://www.industrea.com.au/html/news/2008/Industrea2008_IDL Update Note 04062008.pdf


----------



## kirtdog (19 January 2009)

Um all I read is good things and the SP is 0.115, must have taken an absolute pounding in the economic crisis.. Any explanation??


----------



## Horace (20 January 2009)

New announcement today they have secured US$9.5 million in new contracts and first sales in Sth. Africa.


----------



## Mikii (6 April 2009)

anyone onto this one ??
very positive announcement today...more contracts with china.
still havn't had much of a run from announcement. maybe tomorro... ?


----------



## fureien (1 June 2009)

is any1 still holding this?
ive been holding for over a month
lots of sideways movement, fall asleep watching it.

ann released about deal with bhp and the market doesnt react until day close for a measly 4% rise which retracted back the next day

good rise today tho, will it hold this time.


----------



## kenny (2 June 2009)

From FN Arena yesterday;

Cheers,

Kenny

PS I don't hold IDL presently. (short post restrictions drive me to distraction)




> UBS rates IDL as Buy 01/06/2009 04:49PM
> IDL -- Industrea Limited
> The company has won another modest contract but this causes no changes to the broker's earnings estimates as such deals had already been built into its numbers.
> This means no changes to the broker's Buy rating or $0.35 price target.
> ...


----------



## fureien (2 September 2009)

hmm anybody held this stock during the crazy run the past month?


and anybody buying into the capital raising? personally i dont think the stock will hold.


----------



## Calliope (13 October 2009)

fureien said:


> hmm anybody held this stock during the crazy run the past month?
> 
> and anybody buying into the capital raising? personally i dont think the stock will hold.




The IDL SPP is now closed and shares will be allotted on 15 October. The share price has held up nicely during the SPP process and is 0.455 at the moment.

The issue price will probably come in between 40 and 41 cents. My guess is that they will have been eagerly sought after and that bids will be scaled back. I applied for around 25,000 ($10,000).


----------



## Calliope (15 October 2009)

The Industrea share purchase plan closed oversubscribed, but the company decided to accept the excess subscriptions. So it appears subscribers will be allotted what they asked for at the price of .4092c per share.

The shares are presently trading at .465c.


----------



## Calliope (11 November 2009)

From THE BULL 9/11. This stock is one of my favourites.

Industrea Ltd (IDL)
According to Dominic Rose analyst with Fosters Stockbroking, Industrea - a global provider of integrated mining products and services is the best ASX industrial for leverage to Chinese growth.
In the first four months of financial year 2009, Industrea announced around $40 million of new product sales into China. Much of this was repeat business with Chinese mining majors for the company’s ‘best of breed’ IME underground longwall chock carriers, AMT directional drilling and methane gas drainage systems.
Efforts by the Chinese Government to drastically boost mine-site safety, says David Shearwood of Atom Funds Management also bodes well for the company’s GPS safety technology designed to track vehicles underground. He says what differentiates Industrea from traditional mining contractors is the repeat consumables revenue stream - now comprising around 20 percent of product sold through its China-based distribution arm.
Trading on a significant discount to its peers on a P/E of 8.2X, Shearwood says Industrea looks decidedly undervalued at current levels (42.5c), and expects it to gravitate slowly towards his target price of 90c over the next 12 months.


----------



## profitmann (10 February 2010)

IMO this stock will never hit 0.90c!!! Analysts reports that put unrealistic valuations on this minnow are mostly from those with vested interests - UBS (advisor to the Huddys deal), Ord Minett and the like. China deals/contracts don`t have cash flow - all on the never never - small deposit - paid on delivery (up to 12 months later) and 10% holdback - which you kiss goodbye. That`s how China works.......Ah the perils of doing business in China.


----------



## profitmann (20 May 2010)

profitmann said:


> IMO this stock will never hit 0.90c!!! Analysts reports that put unrealistic valuations on this minnow are mostly from those with vested interests - UBS (advisor to the Huddys deal), Ord Minett and the like. China deals/contracts don`t have cash flow - all on the never never - small deposit - paid on delivery (up to 12 months later) and 10% holdback - which you kiss goodbye. That`s how China works.......Ah the perils of doing business in China.




Tanked again down to $0.25 cents today and "they" say this is a $0.90 cent stock??? Might be time for some serious board changes me thinks!!! Earth to Insto`s!!!!


----------



## profitmann (9 September 2010)

CFO resigns - Graham Huddy (former owner of Huddys)  left in end of June - IMO this joint needs a leadership refresh from the Board down!!!


----------



## Muschu (17 November 2010)

Is IDL still listed with that code?  comsec currently showing it as an invlaide code so I guess something has happened and I am out of touch.

thanks

Rick


----------



## Boggo (17 November 2010)

Its been reconstructed, trading as IDLDA at the moment and down today with most others.


----------



## noie (17 November 2010)

E-Trade is poop as-well  cant trade it, can research it, cant do anything while it slides 5%...


----------



## Eager (20 January 2012)

I hold IDL.

They seem to have underachieved of late. Maybe I have been stooged; I was extremely lucky to have sold them for more than 5x purchase price several years ago, and I bought them again at a low point before their reconstruction. I am ahead slightly and will continue to hold. Maybe they are just one of those stocks that more or less go sideways despite good news every now and then?


----------



## Eager (30 January 2012)

...but maybe they have awoken at last!  

They traded up 6.3% today.


----------



## skc (30 May 2012)

GE is taking over these guys at $1.27 per share yet they don't necessarily want to buy their Mining Services (IMS) division... This means IDL is free to go shop for the division and if they can sell it for a higher price than the "Agreed Value", IDL share holders get to keep the difference. If IDL doesn't sell IMS at a higher price, GE will pick it up for $1.27 anyway.

Sounds like a free option!

Discl. Holding at $1.24.


----------



## VSntchr (31 May 2012)

Looks like the market is pricing in the MS division sale at either a very low cents per share value, or a very low % expectancy of  being sold.

As SKC has said, its alot like a free option...not much downside buying at a 2-3c discount to the offer...other than perhaps opportunity cost of deploying funds for a higher return elsewhere. 

Any guestimates on value of IMS? or chance of sale?


----------



## skc (31 May 2012)

VSntchr said:


> Looks like the market is pricing in the MS division sale at either a very low cents per share value, or a very low % expectancy of  being sold.
> 
> As SKC has said, its alot like a free option...not much downside buying at a 2-3c discount to the offer...other than perhaps opportunity cost of deploying funds for a higher return elsewhere.
> 
> Any guestimates on value of IMS? or chance of sale?




You can work out the value of IMS but it isn't disclosed what is the GE "reference price", above which the shareholder will get additional value over the $1.27.

The GE $1.27 offer should be implemented around Nov so funds are tied up for 6 months, while return on an entry of $1.24 is 2.4% (5% annualised)... so it's a small cost of carry considering you can borrow at 6.5% these days.


----------



## VSntchr (5 September 2012)

skc said:


> You can work out the value of IMS but it isn't disclosed what is the GE "reference price", above which the shareholder will get additional value over the $1.27.
> 
> The GE $1.27 offer should be implemented around Nov so funds are tied up for 6 months, while return on an entry of $1.24 is 2.4% (5% annualised)... so it's a small cost of carry considering you can borrow at 6.5% these days.




Perhaps some people are speculating that GE will withdraw the offer? 

Price down to $1.21 today. Is there any clauses that GE can use to get out?
Return is now at 4.9% and the time-frame is shorter hence annualised return is looking pretty juicy...


----------



## skc (5 September 2012)

VSntchr said:


> Perhaps some people are speculating that GE will withdraw the offer?
> 
> Price down to $1.21 today. Is there any clauses that GE can use to get out?
> Return is now at 4.9% and the time-frame is shorter hence annualised return is looking pretty juicy...




Haven't been following that closely but I sold out when they released the trading update downgrade. It's just a cautious thing for me - even though I don't know that GE has a get out clause, I know that the chance of them selling the unit above what GE is willing to pay is much slimmer. Without the "option" value, it wasn't worth holding until the conclusion of the deal.

As to whether GE can get out... deceide for yourself.



> Termination events
> Without limiting any other provisions of the SIA, the SIA may be terminated:
> (Industrea Material Adverse Change) by GE, if an Industrea Material
> Adverse Change occurs prior to 8.00am on the Second Court Date;






> Industrea Material Adverse Change means Specified Events which, individually or when aggregated with all such events, occurrences or matters could reasonably be expected to
> result in a material adverse change which is reasonably likely to negatively impact on the
> value of the business, financial condition or results of operation or prospects of the
> Industrea Group by at least the Threshold Amount






> Threshold Amount means:
> (a) between the date of the SIA and the date on which IMS Sale Completion
> occurs, $35 million; and
> (b) thereafter, $25 million.


----------

